# [SOLVED] Cant host Call of duty World At War Co-op server



## Touriqunet

Whenever i try to host a co-op game on CoD:WaW, people join my party, everyone has a ping below 120 (i set the max ping to 120) and when i start the game, all i get is people loading for about 1 minute until they get kicked (timing out). I always load in about 5 seconds, and i am the only person that synchronizes and is ready.
I tried disabling my firewall (i dont use any except windows), forwarded ports on my router, now even tried to use my cable modem only, tried to disable AVG antivirus) so basically everything.
Im using Vista Ultimate 64bit and here are my pc specs:

Mobo: Asus P6T
CPU: i7 920
RAM: 6gb DDR3 OCZ
GPU: GTX 275
Upload speed: 0,5mb (50kb/s transfer)
Download 10mb (1mb/s transfer)

EDIT: i forgot the add, the game then ends with a message of something along the lines of: ''There are not enough players to continue the game''
ISP: Virgin Media

I have the genuine CoD5 game with my own key, i can join other peoples games easily, no probs.
Please help me, i tried to google the solution, but no answers yet, so you guys are my only hope.

Thanks in advance ray:


----------



## Touriqunet

*Re: Cant host Call of duty World At War Co-op server*

This is the question... to which nobody knows the answer to... im guessing Activision doesnt either


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Cant host Call of duty World At War Co-op server*

Download and install the PF port checker to see if the ports that need to be open to host are really open. Also, please go to www.speedtest.net, take a test closet to your location, and paste the results.


----------



## Touriqunet

*Re: Cant host Call of duty World At War Co-op server*

http://www.speedtest.net/result/532393817.png

the ports that need to be open are 28960 and 3074, yes? those are the one i googled and most websites say these 2 only.
I will test ports later as im quite busy, and ill post back as soon as im finished
thanks


----------



## Touriqunet

*Re: Cant host Call of duty World At War Co-op server*

I checked 3074 and 28960, UDP, they are both open


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Cant host Call of duty World At War Co-op server*

This website lists other ports to open for the game, although I'm thinking the forwarding isn't the problem as the ports are definitely open, and people can join. Your upload speed may not be high enough for everyone to have a ping of less than 120 ms, especially if their connection speeds are not high (I host a Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2 server with an upload speed usually 5-6Mbps, and often for some people their ping may be around 100-250 ms.). I would try raising the maximum ping higher.


----------



## Touriqunet

*Re: Cant host Call of duty World At War Co-op server*

I tried changing it to 200, still nothing, people are Loading for 1 min then timing out causing the game to end


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Cant host Call of duty World At War Co-op server*

What is your upload bandwidth according to Pcpitstop?


----------



## Touriqunet

*Re: Cant host Call of duty World At War Co-op server*

heres my result:

Upload speed: 469 kilobits per second 

do you think it might be something to do with vista 64bit? or maybe i7? or maybe something else hardware-side?
Thanks for the help so far


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Cant host Call of duty World At War Co-op server*

It shouldn't. But one thing that just caught my eye…



> Upload speed: 0,5mb (50kb/s transfer)


 Although the bandwidth result is not that low, an upload speed of 500Kbps is probably not high enough to have a lot of players on the server. How many people are on your server when they get automatically disconnected?


----------



## Touriqunet

*Re: Cant host Call of duty World At War Co-op server*

I tried doing 1 person, and i tried doing 4 people.. always the same thing.
Only ONCE i hosted with 4 people and 1 person somehow made it because he lived in london like me.
Maybe its something about the ISP?
I have a static IP if that matters


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Cant host Call of duty World At War Co-op server*

A static local/private IP or public IP address? It's definitely a good thing to have a static private IP when you open ports. 


> Only ONCE i hosted with 4 people and 1 person somehow made it because he lived in london like me.


That's making me think it's even more a speed issue, as _generally_ the way it is on game servers, the closer someone is to the host, the lower that person's ping. So to get around the problem, it doesn't leave a whole lot of options. I think either you need to raise the maximum ping way higher, or upgrade to a higher connection from your ISP.


----------



## Touriqunet

*Re: Cant host Call of duty World At War Co-op server*

But isnt it better to have people with a lower ping? i dont want people whining about having 300 ping, people with under 120 connect to the lobby when i set Max Ping to 120, but as i said before, they lose connection later


----------



## Touriqunet

*Re: Cant host Call of duty World At War Co-op server*

A static public ip, but im connected by a cable straight to the router, so im always 192.168.2.2 because before all the people connect with wireless, im already first so its the same private ip. The public ip is also static.
Off topic, on my routers DHCP clients page my PC shows up with 2 private IP addresses, i wonder why...
Its 192.168.2.2 and 192.168.2.3, yes, i did try to open ports for both of them, still the server isnt setting up.
Thanks


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Cant host Call of duty World At War Co-op server*

Disable the other entry, as the same ports open to more than 1 network computer will not work. 

Yes, you do want everyone to have a low ping, but it may be hard to with your connection. I'm thinking the problem is, their ping becomes higher than the maximum you set, and therefore get kicked off. That would also explain as I mentioned before why the person who is in London like you didn't get kicked off, as his/her ping was probably lower than everyone else's.


----------



## Touriqunet

*Re: Cant host Call of duty World At War Co-op server*

Okay then, ill try setting it to about 500
How can i disable the other entry in the DHCP clients? it doesnt just have a button there saying ''Push me to remove'' 
EDIT: i think the max ping filter is before people join the party, the game checks their pings and then decides whether they can join the lobby or not, so if they join the lobby they shouldnt have problems with the game
I tried setting max ping to 450, still same thing, people join lobby, get kicked later. I dont think its the connection


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Cant host Call of duty World At War Co-op server*

You don't have to block the DHCP client, but you stated that you also forwarded to it, so just disable that forwarding entry.
Have you tried on another computer? To do so, however, you will need to forward to that computer's IP address, and disable the current entry (because the same ports can't be open to more than one computer.)


----------



## Touriqunet

*Re: Cant host Call of duty World At War Co-op server*

I dont know how to disable the other DHCP client, it shows up as 2. The same PC name and two local ip addresses, 192.168.2.2 and 192.168.2.3
I cant try it on any other PC's as i dont have any pc good enough to run CoD5


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Cant host Call of duty World At War Co-op server*

Ok, then don't worry about the DHCP client.

Also try opening in the router these ports:

TCP 28930-28960 UDP 28930-28960


----------



## Touriqunet

*Re: Cant host Call of duty World At War Co-op server*

Oh wow, thanks! its working!
The pings are nice and the game is smooth. Thanks again, i must have had those ports closed.
Sometimes 1 or 2 people dont connect, but thats probably their connection or the ping too high.
Thanks again


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Cant host Call of duty World At War Co-op server*

You're welcome.:grin: 
You can mark the thread solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools.:smile:


----------



## christarbox

*Re: Cant host Call of duty World At War Co-op server*



Touriqunet said:


> Oh wow, thanks! its working!
> The pings are nice and the game is smooth. Thanks again, i must have had those ports closed.
> Sometimes 1 or 2 people dont connect, but thats probably their connection or the ping too high.
> Thanks again


I am having the same problem after opening ports 28930-28960 (TCP/UDP). I have tried setting the max ping at 999 and 120 and 500. 

I have no very bad luck with people joining. 
on Der Riese (large and complex map): 0/3, 0/3, 0/3, and once 1/3 could join
on Nacht der Toten (first map-i assume smaller file size): 2/3 could join one time

any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Cant host Call of duty World At War Co-op server*



christarbox said:


> I am having the same problem after opening ports 28930-28960 (TCP/UDP). I have tried setting the max ping at 999 and 120 and 500.
> 
> I have no very bad luck with people joining.
> on Der Riese (large and complex map): 0/3, 0/3, 0/3, and once 1/3 could join
> on Nacht der Toten (first map-i assume smaller file size): 2/3 could join one time
> 
> any thoughts? Thanks!


Hi and welcome to TSF!
Can you post the exact make and model of both your modem and router? In addition, please download and install the PF port checker and test the status of the ports.


----------



## christarbox

thank you!

modem model no: U10C018.80 (Ambit?)
router: WRT54G2 V1 (Linksys)

My computer is connected wirelessly at 48-54 Mbps
my internet is 13.6 Mbps download, 1.7 upload according to speedtest.net. ISP is Charter

I have PF port checker and all ports I need are open with the exception of port 80 TCP.

I think the problem could be that I dont have a fast enough computer to host, and by the time I load the map the others joining my game are timed out. 

thanks for looking!


----------



## christarbox

also, i have 2 gigs ram, and meet all the minimum specs for the game. 

I think the problem might be that port 80 TCP.

I have disabled all firewalls, and called my ISP. I'm running out of ideas


----------



## Lord Sirian

Hi.

Port 80 needs to be forwarded. Please follow all the instructions listed here


----------



## christarbox

I used portforward.com to initially set up my router for [email protected] Thanks for the link anyways. I went over all the steps again to make sure i didnt miss anything, but found nothing that I missed. When I followed only portforward.com's instructions no one could even enter the lobby of my games. Once I came to your forum and read Jason's post I opened: 

TCP 28930-28960 UDP 28930-28960 

and now people can enter my lobby. Once I have 4 people in there, I click start and the load screen comes on. It says loading for more than a minute (it takes about 30 seconds when I join other people's games) It stays on the loading screen saying that I'm ready, but the other 3 people are still loading. then I enter the map for about a second and it pops up with the message that there are not enough players to continue. 

As I mentioned I followed portforward's instructions and on my router page port 80 UDP/TCP is opened, but when I test it with PF port checker, it says port 80 TCP is closed. (80 UDP is open though) :4-dontkno

thanks for the help so far! ray:


----------



## christarbox

I'm not sure what I did right, but it now works. I added some ports that someone on another thread suggested. I took the max ping off completly. Sometimes others join with a terrible ping but that is a small price to pay.


----------



## Jason09

Glad it's now working for you!:smile:


----------



## Rabican

Hello guys. I just stumbled across this forum which is now in my favorites.

Unfortunately I am having this same issue with COD WAW. I can play online, and I can play coop games. However if I try and host a coop game it just times out. It will go to the loading screen, it shows my name as ready, and the other 1-3 players will be syncronizing, and then it just times out. I can hear the level starting but it never actually gets to the level. 

I read this thread, and have decided to include what info I can. A few of the posts I didnt fully understand, so if theres any other info you need to get me rolling just ask.

Computer: Dell E521, AMD athlon 64 x2 dual core 3800+, 3 GB ram, Nvidia geforce 8500 GT 512 mb

Cable Modem/internet. Modem is a Webstar by Scientific Atlanta
I am not using a router, or a network. Computer plugs into the modem, which is right into the wall.

Speed test results: Download 9.72mb/s, Upload .98mb/s, Ping 26ms

PFPortchecker: Ports 28960 and 3074 both show as open in UDF and tcp when I check them.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

